# reference to all the chat



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 21:58:38 -0500*
WHEN I JOIN I FIGURE IT WILL BE INTERESTING
TO CHAT WITH X MILITARY
ON OLD REMENAISING
ABOUT THE SERVICE
PAST AND PRESENT
BUT IF IT KEEP LIKE THIS I MIGHT JUST  GET OFF THE LIST
IT NOT INTERESTING AT ALL LATELY
LOTS A CRY BABIES
KID IF THEY WANT TO JOIN JUST DO IT
X MILITARY VERY DISAPONTED
FROM MOOS BEAULIEU
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
WHEN I JOIN I FIGURE IT WILL BE 
INTERESTING
TO CHAT WITH X MILITARY
ON OLD REMENAISING
ABOUT THE SERVICE
PAST AND PRESENT
BUT IF IT KEEP LIKE THIS I MIGHT JUST GET OFF 
THE
LIST
IT NOT INTERESTING AT ALL LATELY
LOTS A CRY BABIES
KID IF THEY WANT TO JOIN JUST DO IT
X MILITARY VERY DISAPONTED 
FROM MOOS BEAULIEU
-----------------------------------------------------Click
here for Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

